# Mini-Biografías



## Fogonazo (Abr 14, 2008)

*Mini-Biografías.*

Exactamente eso, resúmenes de las biografías de algunos físicos que hicieron grandes aportes (Particularmente al tema que nos reúne)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Sir Isaac Newton*
Físico
Nació : 4 de Enero 1643 en Woolsthorpe, Lincolnshire, Inglaterra
Falleció : 31 de Marzo 1727 en Londres, Inglaterra

Difícilmente podría decirse que el camino de Newton a la fama estaba predeterminado. Su nacimiento fue prematuro, y durante algún tiempo pareció que no sobreviviría debido a su debilidad física. Su padre murió tres meses antes de que naciera. Cuando Newton tenía dos años de edad, su madre volvió a casarse, y el niño se fue a vivir con su anciana abuela a una granja de Woolsthorpe. Fue probablemente aquí, en un distrito de Inglaterra, donde adquirió facultades de meditación y concentración que más tarde le permitieron analizar y encontrar la solución de problemas que desconcertaban a otros científicos. 

Cuando Newton tenía doce años, ingresó en la Escuela del Rey, donde vivió con un boticario llamado Clark, cuya esposa era amiga de la madre de Newton. Pasó cuatro años en ese hogar, en el que se divertía construyendo toda clase de molinos de viento, carros mecánicos, relojes de agua y cometas. Encontró un desván lleno de libros científicos que le encantaba leer, y toda suerte de sustancias químicas. 

Cuando tenía dieciséis años, murió su padrastro, y el muchacho volvió a casa a fin de ayudar a su madre en la administración de su pequeña propiedad, pero Newton no sentía inclinación a la vida del campo. Por fin, se decidió que continuará su carrera académica e ingresó en el Colegio de la Trinidad, de Cambridge. 

Newton no se distinguió en el primer año de estudios en Cambridge. Pero por fortuna, tuvo la ayuda valiosa de Barrow, distinguido profesor de matemáticas. Barrow quedó impresionado con las aptitudes de Newton y en 1664, lo recomendó para una beca de matemáticas. Gracias a la instrucción de Barrow, tenía un excelente fundamento en la geometría y la óptica. Se familiarizó con la geometría algebraica de Descartes; conocía la óptica de Kepler, y estudió la refracción de la luz, la construcción de los telescopios y el pulimento de las lentes. 

En 1664 se cerró provisionalmente la Universidad de Cambridge debido a la gran peste (bubónica), y Newton volvió a Woolsthorpe, donde paso un año y medio, durante ese tiempo hizo tres de sus grandes descubrimientos científicos. El primero fue el binomio de Newton y los elementos del cálculo diferencial, que llamaba fluxiones. Poco después dijo que "había encontrado el método inverso de las fluxiones", es decir, el cálculo integral y e método para calcular las superficies encerradas en curvas como la hipérbole, y los volúmenes y de los sólidos. Años más tarde, cuando se publicaron sus hallazgos, hubo cierta duda acerca de si el matemático alemán Leibnitz era considerado el creador del cálculo diferencial. Al parecer ambos, independiente y casi simultáneamente, hicieron este notable descubrimiento. 

Su segundo gran descubrimiento se relacionó con la Teoría de la Gravitación. 

El tercer gran esfuerzo, correspondió a la esfera de la óptica y la refracción de la luz. 

A la edad de treinta años fue elegido miembro de la Sociedad Real de Londres, que era el más alto honor para un científico. Para corresponder a este honor, obsequió a la Sociedad el primer telescopio reflector que manufacturó. 

Newton decidió consagrarse a la ciencia y volvió a Cambridge en 1667 para aceptar una plaza pensionada que no tardaría en convertirse en la de profesor de matemáticas. Durante los siguientes veinte años, Newton llevó la vida de profesor en Cambridge. 

En 1664 Halley un joven astrónomo visitó a Newton, el cual instó a Newton a publicar sus descubrimientos, esto hizo que Newton en los siguientes dos años, escribiera lo que resultó ser "Principios matemáticos de la filosofía natural", escritos en Latín, ricos en detalles, con pruebas basadas con exactitud en la geometría clásica, y sorprendentemente raros en sus conclusiones filosóficas, matemáticas y científicas, los Principia contenían tres libros: 

El primero reunía las tres leyes del movimiento de Newton. 

El segundo trataba del movimiento de los cuerpos en medios resistentes, como los gases y los líquidos. 

El tercer libro se ocupaba de la fuerza de la gravitación en la Naturaleza y el Universo. 

Poco después de la publicación de esta gran obra en 1689, Newton fue elegido miembro del parlamento por Cambridge. Cuando se le nombró director de la casa de moneda de Inglaterra en 1701, renunció a su cátedra en Cambridge. En 1703 fue nombrado presidente de la Sociedad Real de Londres, cargo que ocupó durante el resto de su vida. En 1705 le concedió nobleza la Reina Ana, y fue el primer científico que recibió este honor por sus obras. 

El famoso poeta Alejandro Pope dijo refiriéndose a Newton: 

"La Naturaleza y las leyes naturales se ocultaban en la noche; Dios dijo "Que nazca Newton" y se hizo la luz".

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*André Marie Ampère*
Físico y Matemático
Nacido el 20 de enero de 1775, en Lyon, Francia,
Fallecido el 10 de junio de 1836, en Marsella, Francia.

André Marie Ampère puede ser considerado como un ejemplar prodigio de la humanidad. Ya a los doce años, había alcanzado a dominar toda la matemática que se había logrado desarrollar hasta esa época en que tenía esa edad. En el año 1801, o sea, a la edad de 26 años, fue nombrado profesor de física y química en el Instituto de Bourg, y en 1809, profesor de matemáticas en la Escuela Politécnica de París.

En sus trabajos experimentales Ampère no era precisamente metódico, pero intuitivamente lograba destellos de gran brillantez. Uno de los más renombrado de sus deslumbrones por la historia de las ciencias, es aquel que se encuentra relacionado con el descubrimiento que realizó el docto físico danés Hans Christian Oersted en el año 1820, cuando éste hizo el hallazgo de que la aguja magnética se desvía cuando se encuentra en una posición cercana a un cable conductor de corriente, fenómeno que establece la relación que existe entre la electricidad y el magnetismo. Ampère, al tomar conocimiento del descubrimiento de Oersted, elaboró en unas pocas semanas un completo trabajo matemático donde expone una completa teoría sobre el fenómeno que hemos mencionado. En él, formula una ley sobre el electromagnetismo (comúnmente llamada ley de Ampère) en la cual se describe matemáticamente la fuerza magnética interactuando entre dos corrientes eléctricas.

Ampère, también es reconocido por sus dotes de matemático, filósofo y poeta; sin embargo, su vida íntima personal ofrece el ejemplo de un singular contraste entre una carrera jalonada por éxitos científicos y un destino poco grato. Su padre Jean-Jacques, notario público y juez de paz, murió ejecutado bajo la guillotina de la Revolución Francesa; su esposa falleció en la flor de su juventud debido a una implacable enfermedad, su segundo matrimonio resultó casi un infierno y una constante fuente de amargura. Tandem felix (por fin feliz) dice la lápida de este atormentado genio espíritu universal.

André Marie Ampère, fue el fundador de la rama de la física que reconocemos como electrodinámica y el primero en usar el vocablo corriente para identificar a la electricidad y nos lega los medios para medirla: el ampere y el ammeter. Su muerte, acontece en la ciudad francesa de Marsella en 1836, dejando inconcluso su último libro "Ensayo sobre la Filosofía de las Ciencias".

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Albert Einstein*
Físico
1879 – 1955

El físico alemán-americano Albert Einstein, nacido en Ulm, Alemania, Marzo 14, 1879, muerto en Princeton, N.J., Abril 18, 1955, contribuyó más que cualquier otro científico a la visión de la realidad física del siglo 20. Al comienzo de la Primera Guerra Mundial, las teorías de Einstein --sobre todo su teoría de la Relatividad-- le pareció a muchas personas, apuntaban a una calidad pura de pensamiento para el ser humano. Raramente un científico recibe tal atención del público pero Einstein la recibió por haber cultivado la fruta de aprendizaje puro. 

VIDA TEMPRANA. 
Los padres de Einstein, quienes eran Judíos no vigilados, se mudaron de Ulm a Munich cuando Einstein era un infante. El negocio familiar era una fábrica de aparatos eléctricos; cuando el negocio quebró (1894), la familia se mudó a Milán, Italia. A este tiempo Einstein decidió oficialmente abandonar su ciudadanía alemana. Dentro de un año todavía sin haber completado la escuela secundaria, Einstein falló un examen que lo habría dejado seguir un curso de estudios y recibir un diploma como un ingeniero eléctrico en el Instituto suizo Federal de Tecnología (el Politécnico de Zurich). El se pasó el año próximo en Aarau cercana a la escuela secundaria de cantonal, donde disfrutó de maestros excelentes y adelantos de primera índole en física. Einstein volvió en 1896 al Politécnico de Zurich , donde se graduó (1900) como maestro escolar de secundaria en matemáticas y física. 

Después de dos cortos años obtuvo un puesto en la oficina suiza de patentes en Bern. La oficina de patentes requirió la atención cuidadosa de Einstein, pero mientras allí estaba empleado (1902-09), completó un rango asombroso de publicaciones en física teórica. La mayor parte de estos textos fueron escritos en su tiempo libre y sin el beneficio de cierto contacto con la literatura científica. Einstein sometió uno de sus trabajos científicos a la Universidad de Zurich para obtener un Ph.D en 1905. En 1908 le envió un segundo trabajo a la Universidad de Bern y llegó a ser docente exclusivo, o conferencista. El año próximo Einstein recibió un nombramiento como profesor asociado de física en la Universidad de Zurich.

Por 1909 Einstein fue reconocido por la Europa de habla alemana como el principal pensador científico. Rápidamente obtuvo propuestas como profesor en la Universidad alemana de Prague y en el Politécnico de Zurich. En 1914 adelantó al puesto más prestigioso y de mejor paga que un físico teórico podría tener en la Europa céntrica: profesor en el Kaiser-Wilhelm Gesellschaft en Berlín. Aunque Einstein asistió a una entrevista en la Universidad de Berlín, en este tiempo él nunca enseñó cursos regulares universitarios. Einstein quedó en el cuerpo de profesor de Berlín hasta 1933, de este tiempo hasta su muerte (1955) tuvo una posición de investigación en el Instituto para Estudios Avanzados en Princeton, N.J.

TRABAJOS CIENTIFICOS. 
Los Papeles de 1905. 
En los primeros de tres papeles seminales publicados en 1905, Einstein examinó el fenómeno descubierto por Max Planck, de que la energía electromagnética parecía ser emitida por objetos radiantes en cantidades que fueron decisivamente discretas. Las energía de estas cantidades --la llamada luz-quanta-- estaba directamente proporcional a la frecuencia de la radiación. Esta circunstancia estaba perpleja porque la teoría clásica del electromagnetismo, basada en las ecuaciones de Maxwell y las leyes de la termodinámica, había asumido en forma hipotética que la energía electromagnética consistía de ondas propagadas, todo-compenetrar medianamente llamada la luminiferous ether, y que las ondas podrían contener cualquier cantidad de energía sin importar cuan pequeñas. Einstein uso la hipótesis del quántum de Planck para describir la radiación visible electromagnética, o luz. Según el punto de vista heurístico de Einstein, se puede imaginar que la luz consta de bultos discretos de radiación. Einstein usó esta interpretación para explicar el efecto fotoeléctrico, por que ciertamente los metales emiten electrones cuando son iluminados por la luz con una frecuencia dada. La teoría de Einstein, y su elaboración subsecuente, formó mucho de base para lo que hoy es la Mecánica Cuántica. 

El segundo de los papeles de 1905 de Einstein propuso lo qué hoy se llama la teoría especial de la relatividad. Al tiempo que Einstein supo que de acuerdo con la teoría de los electrones de Hendrik Antoon Lorentz, la masa de un electrón se incrementa cuando la velocidad del electrón se acerca a la velocidad de la luz. Einstein se dio cuenta de que las ecuaciones que describen el movimiento de un electrón de hecho podrían describir el movimiento no acelerado de cualquier partícula o cualquier cuerpo rígido definido. Basó su nueva kinemática a una nueva reinterpretación del principio clásico de la relatividad --que las leyes de la física tenían que tener la misma forma en cualquier marco de referencia. Como una segunda hipótesis fundamental, Einstein asumió que la rapidez de la luz queda constante en todos los marcos de referencia, como lo formula la teoría clásica Maxweliana. Einstein abandonó la hipótesis del Eter, porque no jugó ningún papel en su kinemática o en su reinterpretación de la teoría de electrones de Lorentz. Como una consecuencia de su teoría Einstein recobró el fenómeno de la dilatación del tiempo, en que el tiempo, análogo a la longitud y masa, es una función de la velocidad y de un marco de referencia . Más tarde en 1905, Einstein elaboró cómo, en una manera de hablar, masa y energía son equivalentes. Einstein no fue el primero proponer a todo los elementos que están en la teoría especial de relatividad; su contribución queda en haber unificado partes importantes de mecánica clásicas y electrodinámica de Maxwell. 

Los terceros de los papeles seminales de Einstein de 1905 concerniente a la estadística mecánica, un campo de estudio elaborado, entre otros por, Ludwig Boltzmann y Josiah Willard Gibbs. Sin premeditación de las contribuciones de Gibb, Einstein extendió el trabajo de Boltzmann y calculó la trayectoria media de una partícula microscópica por colisiones al azar con moléculas en un fluido o en un gas. Einstein observó que sus cálculos podrían explicar el Movimiento Browniano, el aparente movimiento errático del polen en fluidos, que habían notado el botánico británico Robert Brown. El papel de Einstein proveyó evidencia convincente por la existencia física del tamaño-átomo moléculas, que ya habían recibido discusión muy teórica. Sus resultados fueron independientemente descubiertos por el físico polaco Marian von Smoluchowski y más tarde elaborados por el físico francés Jean Perrin. 

La Teoría General de la Relatividad. 
Después de 1905, Einstein continuó trabajando en un total de tres de las áreas precedentes. Hizo contribuciones importantes a la teoría del quántum, pero en aumento buscó extender la teoría especial de la relatividad al fenómeno que envuelve la aceleración. La clave a una elaboración emergió en 1907 con el principio de equivalencia, en la cual la aceleración gravitacional fue priori indistinguible de la aceleración causada por las fuerzas mecánicas; la masa gravitacional fue por tanto idéntica a la masa inercial. Einstein elevó esta identidad, que está implícita en el trabajo de Isaac Newton, a un principio que intenta explicar tanto electromagnetismo como aceleración gravitacional según un conjunto de leyes físicas. En 1907 propuso que si la masa era equivalente a la energía, entonces el principio de equivalencia requería que esa masa gravitacional actuara recíprocamente con la masa de la radiación electromagnética, la cual incluye a la luz. Para 1911 Einstein podía hacer predicciones preliminares acerca de cómo un rayo de luz de una estrella distante, pasando cerca al Sol, parecía ser atraída, con inclinación ligera, en la dirección de la masa de la Sol. Al mismo tiempo, luz radiada del Sol actuaría recíprocamente con la masa del mismo, da por resultado un ligero cambio hacia el fin del infrarrojo del espectro óptico del Sol. A esta juntura Einstein también supo que cualquier teoría nueva de gravitación tendría que considerarse por un pequeño pero persistente anomalía en el movimiento del perihelio del Mercurio planetario. 

Aproximadamente por 1912, Einstein empezó una nueva fase de su investigación gravitacional, con la ayuda de su amigo matemático Marcel Grossmann, por adaptación de su trabajo en cuanto al cálculo del tensor de Tullio Levi-Civita y Gregorio Ricci-Curbastro. El cálculo del tensor grandemente facilitó cálculos en el cuatro-dimensión- espacio-tiempo, una noción que Einstein había obtenido de la elaboración matemática de Hermann Minkowski en 1907 de la teoría propia especial de Einstein de relatividad. Einstein llamó a su nuevo trabajo la teoría general de la relatividad. Después de varias salidas falsas publicó (tarde 1915) la forma definitiva de la teoría general. En él las ecuaciones del campo de la gravitacional eran covariantes; esto es, similar a las ecuaciones de Maxwell, el campo de ecuaciones tomo la misma forma en todos los marcos de equivalencia. Por su ventaja del principio, el campo de ecuaciones covariante le permitió observar el movimiento del perihelio del planeta Mercurio. En esta forma original, la relatividad general de Einstein se ha verificado numerosas veces en los pasados 60 años. 

Su vida de los últimos años. 
Cuando las observaciones británicas del eclipse de 1919 confirmaron sus predicciones, Einstein fue agasajado por la prensa popular. Los éticos personales de Einstein también despidieron imaginación pública. Einstein, quien después de volver a Alemania en 1914 no volvió a solicitar ciudadanía alemana, estaba con sólo un manojo de profesores alemanes quienes lo situaron como un pacifista por no apoyar la dirección de la guerra Alemana. Después de la guerra cuando los aliados victoriosos buscaron excluir a científicos alemanes de reuniones internacionales, Einstein--un Judío de viaje con un pasaporte suizo-- quedó como un enviado alemán aceptable. Las vistas políticas de Einstein como un pacifista y un Sionista lo deshuesó contra conservadores en Alemania, quienes lo marcaron como un traidor y una derrotista. El éxito público que otorgó sus teorías de relatividad evocaron ataques salvajes en los 1920s por los físicos antisemitas Johannes Severo y Philipp Lenard, hombres quienes después de 1932 trataron de crear un Ariano llamado físicos en Alemania. Sólo como una polémica quedó la teoría de la relatividad de Einstein para los físicos menos flexibles en el marco de la entrega del premio Novel para Einstein --se le otorgó no por la relatividad sino por el trabajo de 1905 sobre el efecto fotoeléctrico. 

Con el levantamiento de fascismo en Alemania, Einstein se mudó (1933) a los Estados Unidos abandonando su pacifismo. El completamente estuvo de acuerdo que la nueva amenaza tenía que ser reprimida por la fuerza armada. En este contexto Einstein envió (1939) una carta al presidente Franklin D. Roosevelt que instó que los Estados Unidos debían proceder a desarrollar una bomba atómica antes de que Alemania tomase la delantera. La carta, escrita por un amigo de Einstein Leo Szikard, fue uno de los muchos intermediarios entre la Casa Blanca y Einstein, y contribuyó con la decisión de Roosevelt de consolidar lo qué llegó a ser el Proyecto Manhattan. 

Para el público Einstein parecía un campeón de las clases no populares, tal como su objeción (1950) en el Comité de la Casa en Actividades y sus esfuerzos hacia el desarme nuclear, sus preocupaciones se centraban siempre alrededor de la física. A la edad de 59, cuando otros físicos teóricos anhelarían el retiro, él seguía su original investigación científica, Einstein y sus co-trabajadores Leopold Infeld y Banesh Hoffmann alcanzaron un mayor resultado para la teoría general de la relatividad. 

Pocos físicos siguieron el camino de Einstein después de 1920. Mecánica Cuántica, en lugar de relatividad general, centró su atención. Por su parte Einstein nunca podría aceptar la mecánica cuántica con su principio de indeterminancia, como lo formula Werner Heisenberg y elaborado dentro de uno nuevo por Niels Bohr. Aunque los pensamientos tardíos de Einstein fueron abandonados por décadas, los físicos hoy en día se refieren seriamente al sueño de Einstein--una gran unificación de la teoría física.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*George Simon Ohm*
Físico
1787 - 1854

Nació el 16 de marzo de 1787 en Erlangen, Bavaria. Fue el mayor de los siete hijos de una familia de clase media baja. Trabajó en la cerrajería junto a su padre. Cursó estudios en la universidad de la ciudad. Dirigió el Instituto Politécnico de Nuremberg de 1833 a 1849 y desde 1852 hasta su fallecimiento dio clases de física experimental en la Universidad de Munich. Su formulación de la relación entre intensidad de corriente, diferencia de potencial y resistencia constituye la ley de Ohm.

La unidad de resistencia eléctrica se denominó ohmio en su honor. Intuye que, así como el flujo de calor depende de la diferencia de temperatura entre los dos puntos y de la capacidad del conductor para transportar el calor, el flujo de electricidad debe depender de una diferencia de potencial (voltaje, en términos actuales) y de la capacidad de conducir energía eléctrica por parte del material. Poninedo a prueba su intuición en experimentos, Ohm llega a cuantificar la resistencia eléctrica. Sufrió durante mucho tiempo la reticencia de los medios científicos europeos. La Real Sociedad de Londres lo premió con la medalla Copely en 1841 y la Universidad de Munich le otorgó la cátedra de Profesor de Física en 1849. En 1840 estudió las perturbaciones sonoras en el campo de la acústica fisiológica (ley de Ohm-Helmholtz). A partir de 1852 centró su actividad en los estudios de carácter óptico en especial en los fenómenos de interferencia. Ohm publicó varios libros de temas físicos. Falleció el 6 de julio de 1854 en Munich.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*James Prescott Joule*
Físico
1818 - 1889

El hombre a quien debemos la expresión familiar i²R de la potencia disipada en un conductor es el físico ingles James Prescott Joule, quien público el resultado como ley de Joule en 1841. Participo también en el famoso descubrimiento de la conservación de la energía. 

Joule nació en Salford, Inglaterra, segundo entre cinco hijos de un prospero cervecero. Aprendió por si mismo electricidad y magnetismo en su casa durante la adolescencia y obtuvo educación forma en la cercana Universidad de Manchester.

Llevo a cabo sus experimentos sobre calor en su laboratorio domestico, y para asegurar la exactitud de sus mediciones se vio forzado a desarrollar su propio sistema de unidades. Su fama fue principalmente por haber hecho mas que cualquier otra persona para establecer la idea de que el calor es una forma de energía. Durante la mayor parte de su vida Joule fue un científico aficionado aislado, pero en sus últimos años se reconoció su trabajo en doctorados honorarios de Dublín y Oxford. En su honor la unidad de energía se llama Joule.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Tomas Alva Edison*
Inventor
1847 - 1931

Pocas veces nos es dado presenciar el espectáculo de una vida consagrada por entero al bienestar de sus semejantes, con una voluntad, pasión y capacidad de trabajo tan sostenidas, que asombren y sirvan de ejemplo permanente a todos los niños y jóvenes del mundo.

Tal es el caso de Tomás Alva Edison, otro obrero de la inteligencia, que patentó mil noventa y nueve inventos en el término de su vida.

No fueron fáciles sus comienzos, ya que tuvo que luchar intensamente con la pobreza y la incomprensión de los que le rodeaban.

Nacido en Milán, Estado de Ohio, el 11 de febrero de 1847, su espíritu curioso e investigador se revela desde la infancia, a través de las múltiples preguntas que dirigía a sus padres, maestros y amigos. Su vocación por los experimentos se manifiesta a los seis años de manera muy original: observó cómo una gansa empollaba, e intentando hacer lo mismo, fue sorprendido en el gallinero de su casa sentado sobre un montón de huevos.

Había organizado un humilde laboratorio químico y obtenía dinero para comprar el material de ensayo, vendiendo hortalizas de la casa; pero, como las entradas eran muy reducidas, obtuvo permiso de sus padres para vender diarios y caramelos en los trenes de la línea Detroit-Port Huron. Así logró montar una pequeña imprenta en un vagón de equipajes que nunca se utilizaba y fundó su propio periódico, el Weekly Herald, logrando una tirada de ochocientos ejemplares.

Su labor periodística fue muy breve porque a raíz de un accidente causado por una botella con materia fosfórica, se incendió el vagón y Edison fue arrojado junto con la máquina de imprimir, tipos y elementos químicos.

No se desanimó por aquel amargo trance sino que se lanzó de lleno a su carrera de grandes inventos, experimentando con la telegrafía y la electricidad, desde un puesto de telegrafista que había obtenido.

Era lector incansable. Con sus pequeños ahorros compraba libros para saciar su avidez de conocimientos y, encontrándose en Detroit, intentó leer una biblioteca completa, comenzando por los libros del estante más alto, yendo de izquierda a derecha, leyéndolos según el orden en que estaban situados.

Obtuvo la independencia económica mediante sus primeros inventos y abrió en Newark una fábrica para producir receptores telegráficos. Descubrió el medio de trasmitir simultáneamente dos mensajes por el mismo alambre, pero en direcciones opuestas, para hacerlo luego en el mismo sentido.

Y llega el momento de la cristalización de su gran sueño: la luz eléctrica incandescente. Después de múltiples experiencias inventó las lámparas eléctricas y en vísperas del año 1879, demostró la distribución de la luz, el calor y la fuerza motriz, desde una usina central.

Esa maravillosa carrera de inventos produjo dos notables frutos: el fonógrafo, "la máquina que habla", y el cinematógrafo. Para lograr el primero, Edison creó máquina tras máquina, destruyendo cincuenta, gastándose alrededor de dos millones de dólares, antes de ver culminada la empresa. Para el segundo, Edison se preguntó "por qué con innumerables fotografías no podían producirse largas series de imágenes movibles". La cuestión era cómo obtener la cámara fotográfica apropiada y tomar esas imágenes, así como la clase especial de película.

Y dio nacimiento al séptimo arte, con el kinetoscopio, predecesor de la máquina cinematográfica actual; y hasta llegó a augurar la producción de películas sonoras, que hoy constituyen verdaderas demostraciones de técnica y belleza.

Esta es, a grandes rasgos, la dimensión de una vida convertida totalmente al supremo apostolado de la ciencia universal, en actitud de profundo renunciamiento.

¿Qué otra cosa fue la vida de Tomás Alva Edison sino un generoso renunciamiento de sí mismo, en favor de la humanidad, ya que pudo interrumpir su trabajo para entregarse al descanso y a la dorada luz de la celebridad?

Prefirió continuar sin tregua, llevado por su irresistible vocación, descansando a veces, quebrantado por el esfuerzo, sobre un catre que tenía en su enorme laboratorio de Orange, Nueva Jersey, para que tú y yo, querido niño, por obra de sus prodigiosos inventos, viviéramos más cómodos y felices.

Si, ya se, Edison no era fisico, pero igualmente aporto lo suyo

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Heinrich Rudolf Hertz*
Físico
1857 - 1894

De origen alemán, nació en Hamburgo el 22 de febrero de 1857. 

Hizo originalmente estudios de ingeniería pero al final prosiguió con la física. Tuvo relación con dos grandes científicos: Herman Helmholtz, de quien fue gran amigo y Gustav Kirchoff. 

Colaboró para la Universidad de Kiel en 1883 y por entonces comenzó a estudiar las ecuaciones de Maxwell respecto a la teoría electromagnética. En 1885 lo nombraron catedrático de física en la Escuela Superior Técnica de Karlsruhe y más tarde, en 1889 se ocupó de la cátedra de Clausius en Bonn.

Por 1883, la Academia de Ciencias de Berlín hizo una convocatoria orientada a que se presentaran estudios sobre el campo magnético; a instancias de Helmholtz, Hertz comenzó a hacer algunos experimentos al respecto.

Construyó un circuito eléctrico que, de acuerdo a las ecuaciones de Maxwell podía producir ondas magnéticas. Cada oscilación produciría únicamente una onda, por lo que la radiación generada constaría de una longitud de onda grande. 

Para establecer la presencia de la mencionada radiación, Hertz fabricó un dispositivo conformado de dos espiras entre las cuales existía un pequeño espacio de aire; Hertz se dio cuenta de que al pasar corriente por la primera espira, se originaba corriente en la segunda.

La explicación que dio a este fenómeno fue que la transmisión de ondas electromagnéticas se generaba a través del espacio existente entre las dos espiras. Por medio de un detector, Hertz determinó la longitud de onda que era de 66 centímetros o 2.2 pies y su velocidad.

También el científico demostró que la naturaleza de estas ondas y la susceptibilidad hacia la reflexión y la refracción era igual que la de las ondas de luz. 

Cuando Hertz trabajaba como profesor de física en la Universidad de Bonn se dedicó al estudio de los rayos catódicos y logró determinar su carácter ondulatorio; además demostró que el calor proporciona una forma de radiación electromagnética. 

Escribió una sola obra llamada "Gesammelte Werke" que consta de tres tomos, el primero incluye algunos trabajos y la conferencia dictada en Heidelberg en la Asamblea de los naturistas: "Sobre las ondas eléctricas"; el tomo dos es "Trabajos Varios" y el tomo tres es "Principios de mecánica". 

Siendo muy joven, de treinta y siete años, Hertz murió en Bonn el 1 de enero de 1894, dejando inconclusos varios de sus proyectos. 

Su obra fue publicada en Leipzig en el mismo año de su muerte, posteriormente a ella.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Robert Andrews Millikan*
Físico
1868-1953
Físico estadounidense, conocido por su trabajo en física atómica. Millikan nació en Morrison (Illinois) y estudió en las universidades de Columbia, Berlín y Gotinga. Se incorporó al cuerpo docente de la Universidad de Chicago en 1896, y en 1910 fue profesor de física. Abandonó la universidad en 1921 al convertirse en director del laboratorio Norman Bridge de física en el Instituto de Tecnología de California. En 1923 le fue concedido el Premio Nobel de Física por los experimentos que le permitieron medir la carga de un electrón, comprobando que la carga eléctrica solamente existe como múltiplo de esa carga elemental. Otras aportaciones de Millikan a la ciencia son una importante investigación de los rayos cósmicos (como él los denominó) y los rayos X, y la determinación experimental de la constante de Planck. Escribió estudios técnicos y diversos libros sobre la relación entre la ciencia y la religión.


----------



## KARAPALIDA (May 16, 2008)

*Lee de Forest *

Físico/Inventor 
Nació : 26 de Agosto 1873 en Council Bluff, Iowa. EEUU
Falleció : El Dr. Lee de Forest falleció en California, Estados Unidos de América, el 30 de junio de 1961, dos meses antes de cumplir 88 años de edad.


El físico e inventor norteamericano Lee de Forest nació en Council Bluff, Iowa, el 26 de agosto de 1873. Todavía siendo muy pequeño la familia se mudó para el estado de Alabama, donde su padre, ministro de iglesia protestante, dirigiría una pequeña escuela para negros. Fue él mismo quien intervino directamente en la formación educacional de Lee con la intención de despertarle también la vocación religiosa.


Contrariamente a los deseos del padre, Lee prefería la ciencia, hacia la cual sentía gran atracción, sintiéndose fascinado por las maquinarias y la información que obtenía de los últimos avances tecnológicos de finales del siglo 19. Aislado de las relaciones normales de amistad que tenían otros jóvenes que vivían en las ciudades, dedicó mucho tiempo a la lectura. Uno de sus pasatiempos favoritos desde los 13 años fue dedicar el tiempo libre a inventar aparatos mecánicos y eléctricos.

En 1893 obtuvo una beca en la Escuela Científica Sheffield, de la Universidad de Yale, una de las pocas instituciones que en esa época ofrecía una alta formación científica. En 1899 consiguió continuar el doctorado en física, debido a su interés por la electricidad, específicamente el estudio de la propagación de las ondas electromagnéticas iniciado años antes por el físico alemán Heinrich Rudolf Hertz y continuado por el también físico italiano Guglielmo Marconi. La tesis doctoral de Lee de Forest “Reflexión de las ondas hertzianas a partir de las puntas de dos alambres paralelos” fue, probablemente, la primera en los Estados Unidos que trató ese tema, estrechamente vinculado a lo que con el tiempo sería la radio.

Su primer trabajo después de graduado lo realizó en la Compañía Western Electric, en Chicago. Allí trabajó en el departamento de dinamos, después pasó a la sección de telefonía y, por último, en el laboratorio experimental. En esa época, en su horario extra laboral, se dedicó a desarrollar un detector electrolítico de ondas hertzianas, que no tuvo mucho éxito.

La mayor parte de su vida Lee de Forest la dedicó a trabajar como inventor independiente. Generaba una idea tras otra, pero su falta habilidad para los negocios le impidió siempre sacarles mayor provecho desde el punto de vista económico. Tales eran sus fracasos en ese campo que hacia 1906 la primera empresa que creó se había convertido en insolvente. Su falta de visión hizo que en dos ocasiones sus propios socios comerciales lo engañaran.

No obstante las adversidades sufridas, en 1907 patentó una válvula electrónica tríodo, a la que llamó “Audión”, basaba en la válvula diodo inventada tres años antes por el ingeniero eléctrico inglés Sir John Ambrose Fleming.

La modificación introducida por Lee de Forest consistía en intercalar entre los dos electrodos (cátodo y ánodo) de la válvula diodo de Fleming un tercer electrodo, denominado grilla o rejilla de control, con el cual la válvula era capaz de amplificar pequeñas señales de corriente alterna. La sensibilidad a la recepción de señales inalámbricas resultó ser superior en la válvula tríodo en comparación con las posibilidades de los dispositivos electrolíticos y de carborundo o carborundum que se utilizaban en aquella época. Hasta ese momento muchos inventores habían tratado de mejorar la válvula diodo de Fleming sin llegar a conseguirlo.

Lee De Forest descubrió que introduciendo en la rejilla de su válvula tríodo parte de la tensión que salía del ánodo de la propia válvula, se creaba una regeneración o reforzamiento de dicha tensión cuando ésta circulaba de nuevo entre el cátodo y el ánodo. Observó también que si conectaba el ánodo de la válvula a una antena, se obtenía una señal más potente y efectiva que la que podía producir cualquier otro dispositivo inalámbricos utilizado hasta el momento. Después de sufrir algunas modificaciones, por medio de ese circuito amplificador de tensión se pudo transmitir, recibir y amplificar por primera vez señales de radio.

En el mismo año 1912 el inventor canadiense Reginald A. Fessenden, utilizando una válvula tríodo, creó un circuito de radio denominado heterodino, que al combinar dos señales de alta frecuencia permitía obtener una señal compuesta de baja frecuencia o audiofrecuencia dentro del rango de sonidos audibles por el oído humano. El circuito heterodino, aunque fue de gran importancia para el posterior desarrollo de la radio, hacía compleja la sintonización de las estaciones, pues para lograrlo era necesario realizar varios ajustes. Sin embargo, en 1920 el ingeniero eléctrico norteamericano Edwin H. Armstrong, profesor de la Universidad de Columbia, de New York, creó el circuito superheterodino, con el cual se podían sintonizar las estaciones de radio con un solo control, tal como lo hacemos aún hoy cuando seleccionamos en el dial de nuestro radiorreceptor la estación que más nos guste.

A pesar de que la válvula tríodo se inventó en 1906, las transmisiones de radio se continuaron realizando durante varios años utilizando otros medios. No fue hasta 1916 que el mismo Lee de Forest comenzó a realizar transmisiones experimentales con su válvula tríodo, a la que bautizó con el nombre de  “Audión”, utilizándola por primera vez como transmisora de ondas de radio en los laboratorios fonográficos de la Columbia, situados en la calle 38 de New York. A partir de ese momento se extendió rápidamente el uso de la válvula tríodo en las estaciones transmisoras de radio y en los radiorreceptores, siendo el propio Lee de Forest su más ferviente impulsor.

Posteriormente, en los años 30 del siglo pasado, Lee de Forest se mudó para Hollywood. Allí trabajó en la creación de otros dispositivos no vinculados exactamente a la radiodifusión. Su más destacado invento después de la válvula electrónica tríodo fue el sistema Phonofilm, que permitía sincronizar simultáneamente la voz y la imagen en las películas cinematográficas. Este invento permitía introducir en la propia cinta cinematográfica una pista óptica de sonido, tal como se continúa haciendo en la actualidad. Por ese invento realizado en 1920, que en aquel entonces no contó con el apoyo de las compañías productoras de películas, De Forest recibió en el año 1959 un Oscar honorífico que le otorgó la Academia de las Artes y las Ciencias Cinematográficas de Hollywood, por su contribución al desarrollo de la banda sonora en las películas.

Aunque los beneficiados económicamente con las ganancias que aportaban los inventos de Lee de Forest siempre fueron otros, éste ha sido reconocido como el “padre de la radio” y el “abuelo de la televisión”. También en su momento fue nominado para recibir el premio Nóbel de Física, pero finalmente la Real Academia Sueca de Ciencias no se lo otorgó.

Aunque durante toda su vida trabajó para diferentes organizaciones, siempre se mantuvo como inventor independiente. Con más de 180 patentes de inventos a su favor, fue también el mayor impulsor del desarrollo de la radio en el siglo veinte. Entre sus inventos más destacados se encuentran el oscilador de alta frecuencia, el radioteléfono precursor de la actual telefonía móvil o celular, sistemas de transmisión y recepción de ondas de radio, la celda fotoeléctrica, el cine sonoro, etc.

Su vida y carrera como inventor fueron tan controvertidas que se encontró relegado dentro de los grupos profesionales de ingenieros, que en varias ocasiones lo llegaron a acusar de robo de inventos y fraude en los negocios. Por otra parte también se lamentaba  de no haber recibido nunca reconocimiento alguno por el conjunto de su obra, ni la admiración y respeto que buscó siempre afanosamente durante toda su vida. Al final de su existencia su paranoia llegaba a tal extremo que decía que la falta de reconocimiento hacia él era obra de sus enemigos.

Para mi humilde opinion Fue el padre de la electronica.

Lectura recomendada.  "Pieneros de la electronica" por  I.E. LEVINE. Saludos


----------

